# Delaware



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Post your services here.


----------



## tonrisa83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hott’s Apiaries LLC.

We offer Honey Bee pollination to farmers throughout parts of the Midwest and all of the East coast.
We have 1200 hives and will deliver on site for pollination. Prices based on acreage and crops we will be pollinating. If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2011-pollinating season please contact 
Mike Hott at 540-383-3323.


----------



## GageFamilyBeekeeping (Mar 10, 2011)

Gage Family Beekeeping, we offer pollination services here in Delaware. Prices based on type and size of crop. We have excellent hives ready to go!

Check us out at GageFamilyBeekeeping.com


----------

